# Mezzmo for Streaming Video



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

When it comes to Media Share through DirecTV, TVersity seems to get all the credit. The free version is capable enough for most folks, but after many attempts with it, I've had little to no luck getting it to stream MKVs from DVD rips with 5.1 audio, either DD or DTS.

After trying every server software I could get my hands on, I've settled on Mezzmo. Mezzmo works extremely well at transcoding and serves up every file type I have without hiccup. Even with 1TB of photos and 80GB of music, my HR20s can see and hear it all. It works even better with my Samsung UN55D6420 LED TV, which can pass along the 5.1 audio.

It's not free, ($30 after a 15 day trial,) but what it cost was well worth not having to mess with the server anymore.

Hope this helps someone else who's struggling!


----------



## synack (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Seems to work much better for me too!


----------



## Ken Slay (Aug 24, 2011)

That is a great find. I too, struggled trying to find software that worked for me. I eventually found Serviio. It has worked flawlessly for me. I installed Mezzmo, and I must say, it appears that this program is the best I have seen. With playing all file types straight out of the box makes this a winner for me. The customization of playlists are great.


Serviio is a free program and works great on file play back. You can custimize it by manually editing the profile xml file. It does however, use over 50 mb of RAM.

Mezzmo costs $30 (15 day trial) and plays all file types. Great interface and easy to customize. It only uses 14 mb of RAM.

I will continue using both and over time determine which one prevails.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I also tried Serviio and was initially happy with it, but, IIRC, I couldn't pass DTS movies to my Samsung TV.


----------



## synack (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried out Mezzmo but keep getting playback issues with the vid stopping with the bitrate exceed message. Any way around this?


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ice not run into that problem at all, either with SD or HD material. Make sure the box you're streaming to is using the proper device profile though. That might help. What kind of file are you trying to serve?


----------



## Relativity (May 28, 2011)

Does it allow you to pause (for more that a few minutes without shutting down), FF or RW streamed shows?


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I've had no problem with pausing, but the FF/RW issues are on the client side, not the server.


----------



## dwl2 (Jul 12, 2011)

code4code5 said:


> When it comes to Media Share through DirecTV, TVersity seems to get all the credit. The free version is capable enough for most folks, but after many attempts with it, I've had little to no luck getting it to stream MKVs from DVD rips with 5.1 audio, either DD or DTS.
> 
> After trying every server software I could get my hands on, I've settled on Mezzmo. Mezzmo works extremely well at transcoding and serves up every file type I have without hiccup. Even with 1TB of photos and 80GB of music, my HR20s can see and hear it all. It works even better with my Samsung UN55D6420 LED TV, which can pass along the 5.1 audio.
> 
> ...


I am able to stream avi files from my pc to the hr24 thanks to your post.

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So with Mezzmo, is anyone able to watch 1080p avi with DD5.1 or DTS sound on an HR24's Media Share? You don't get the bitrate error? Does it work on .mkv files? Is ff/rw working yet?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The bitrate issue (also the lack of ff/rw) is with Media Share, not Mezzmo. I get it with iSedora. If I re-encode videos to not much greater than 1 Mb/sec I don't get the error, although the video quality is reduced somewhat. I hardly use Media Share at all because of this limitation (my Samsung Blu-ray player doesn't suffer from this, although it has its own peculiarities).


----------



## TheJackal (Sep 24, 2008)

I found PlayOn to be the best solution. It states that 'MyMedia' is still in beta but it serves up my own files without issue. Plus you get tons of other streaming options like Hulu, ESPN3 and a ton more. Then add the fact that there is a PlayOn Mobile App and I can pull up Hulu, ESPN3 or even one of my son's recorded football games remotely on my iPad or iPhone? There is not another streaming media server i've found that compares. (and, yes, I also have TVersity and other media servers installed but never use them!)


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So if I understand, to conclude, you *can't* watch a 1080p mkv or avi files (as it was intended to be viewed/not reducing the quality) via the HR's Media Share, no matter what software you use. That's ok, I don't think Media Share was ever intended to do that, I just wanted to confirm that it can't be done.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

"itzme" said:


> So if I understand, to conclude, you can't watch a 1080p mkv or avi files (as it was intended to be viewed/not reducing the quality) via the HR's Media Share, no matter what software you use. That's ok, I don't think Media Share was ever intended to do that, I just wanted to confirm that it can't be done.


Precisely. The image quality is good through media share, but it will only pass along 2 channel PCM audio.


----------



## dwl2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Would a media player, like a WD Live, fix the lack of ff/rw and some of the other issues?


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe so. The fast forward and rewind problem doesn't exist on my Samsung smart TV, so I believe that it's DirecTV's shortcoming, same with the 5.1 audio.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dwl2 said:


> Would a media player, like a WD Live, fix the lack of ff/rw and some of the other issues?


Yes, and you don't need to buy a specific media player these days. So many other devices (like SmartTV's and Blu Ray Players) also have built in Media Players. If you think about it, at least where video is concerned, it's not in DirecTV's interest to offer us a good experience streaming hi bit rate, good quality video with audio, since they have their own On Demand and PPV products.


----------

